# Soke Professor James Moclair 10th Dan



## saru1968 (Oct 11, 2006)

Professor James Moclair 10th Dan


I don't know if this is the right section, i did a search and came up with nothing, please move if wrong.

The thread started asking about training history here

http://martialartscafe.com/dmab/YaBB.pl?num=1160329597/0

the end result

http://martialartscafe.com/dmab/YaB...=1160329597/225


post 239


----------



## Rook (Oct 11, 2006)

I looked at the parts of the thread you brought up.  It seems to be typical western sokeship council nonsense.  His response was particularly petty.


----------



## Xiberia (Oct 12, 2006)

saru1968 said:


> Professor James Moclair 10th Dan
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is the right section, i did a search and came up with nothing, please move if wrong.
> ...



Hiya Gary.  Looks like he has done no favours by saying that.  Is it not amazing that people can shoot themselves in the foot through their own arrogance.


----------



## saru1968 (Oct 12, 2006)

Xiberia said:


> Hiya Gary. Looks like he has done no favours by saying that. Is it not amazing that people can shoot themselves in the foot through their own arrogance.


 

if you check his forum despite his actions being his own he is now threating legal action......


http://martialartscafe.com/dmab/YaBB.pl?num=1160641150


I suppose the idea is to scare people away, but as the thread has been picked up by at least four large forums I doubt it will make a difference but something to be aware of.


----------



## TimoS (Oct 13, 2006)

The martialartscafe thread seems to have ceased to exist!

Oh, just read e-budo. Never mind


----------



## exile (Oct 13, 2006)

saru1968 said:


> if you check his forum despite his actions being his own he is now threating legal action......
> 
> 
> http://martialartscafe.com/dmab/YaBB.pl?num=1160641150
> ...



Saru---I couldn't get access to this when I went there---what's he saying now?


----------



## TimoS (Oct 13, 2006)

exile said:


> Saru---I couldn't get access to this when I went there---what's he saying now?



Check e-budo, reply #215

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35473&page=15&pp=15


----------



## exile (Oct 13, 2006)

TimoS said:


> Check e-budo, reply #215
> 
> http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35473&page=15&pp=15



Thanks much, Timos!


----------



## exile (Oct 13, 2006)

Whew!

Spent the last little while tromping through the Moclair bog reported on ebudo (bring your hipwaders, it's _nasty_ there!) and noticed one interesting sidenote pertinent to issues under discussion here at MT: in one post, someone raised the issue of regulating MA instructors, and a number of other posters who seem to know the UK scene very well brought up the names of some very dubious but high-profile individuals who would have a good shot of winding up on the regulatory boards---exactly the same points that a number of our own members made on the MA regulation thread that's been running for the past few days. It's not just us who worry about that sort of thing, clearly...


----------

